# LPD Netzwerk Drucker



## blackbirdthefirst (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne wissen ob es möglich ist Daten auf einen Netzwerkdrucker auch direkt auszugeben. Also in über eine Gerätedatei:

echo "Hallo Welt" > /dev/lpxxxx

Der Drucker ist bereits konfiguriert und Benutzbar mit lpr -P im0 text.txt.

Das Problem ist das in wenn ich in einer Programmiersprache Names ABAL Daten zum Drucker schicke diese in eine temporäre Datei geschrieben werden und anschlißend erst zum Drucker Spooler geschickt werden.


----------

